
“Clock boy” Ahmed Mohamed sues Irving schools, police for wrongful arrest - doppp
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/clock-boy-ahmed-mohamed-sues-irving-schools-police-for-wrongful-arrest/?comments=1
======
doug1001
before his "invention" was thoroughly exposed as a fraud--eg, there are
youtube videos showing its faithful reproduction in under a minute from
readily available components--Ahmed Mohamed, during his numerous television
interviews, repeatedly referred to the clock-in-a-box as "my invention"\--for
instance, on Good Morning America, he said "this wasn't my first invention and
it won't be my last"

AM's father--an odd cross between a muslim apologist and a Kardashian--said
numerous times during television interviews that his son had never been in
trouble before this incident.

in fact, AM had had been suspended numerous times during the previous two
years. Likewise his older sister had also been suspended for a "bomb"-related
incident in the same school district three years earlier.

and the racist school AM attended? less than 10% of the students at that
school are white; The school's valedictorian the previous year was Muslim girl
who was also quick to disagree with the characterization of the school as
anything other than accommodating to Muslims: “…Mac is a place where there is
no or very little prejudice.”
([http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015/11/25/muslim-former-
texa...](http://www.breitbart.com/texas/2015/11/25/muslim-former-texas-
students-unexpected-revelations-clock-boy-ahmeds-school/))

------
6stringmerc
There are a bunch of sources for this story, which I mentioned in submitting
my link, and I'm not a fan of Joe Mullin's approach to the article, which is
why I called him out in the comments section over there.

There are two sides to every story. Running with the narrative that Ahmed's
family has put forward ignores that the ISD & City were prohibited from
responding due to existing laws. Like HIPAA for students.

This lawsuit might pull that plug.

------
kixpanganiban
I honestly don't know how to feel about this. I'm really happy for Ahmed for
getting the justice and recognition he deserves, and for sure, suing for
$15-mil would be hard lesson for the police and the school.

But suing for that big, even after all the coverage and press he's already
gotten (plus the gifts and scholarships he's been granted), surely throws this
whole hullabaloo under a different light.

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
Recognition he deserves, what exactly did he do worthy of recognition? Is his
family's pressing of the issue for additional fame and fortune not indicative
of their true intentions? Perhaps we should just ignore the fact that his
father has twice run for President of Sudan, and that their family friend
Anthony Bond, the founder of the Irving NAACP was the first person they called
after Ahmed was arrested, suggested the family call the media. Then the family
left the US to live in Qatar, they're in the states doing a media tour.

Edit: For more in depth coverage of the family
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/a-year-ago-
ah...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/a-year-ago-ahmed-
mohamed-became-clock-boy-now-he-cant-escape-that-
moment/2016/08/02/2b8650be-484b-11e6-bdb9-701687974517_story.html?tid=sm_tw)

~~~
sporkwitch
The attention deserved would seem to be scorn, given the apparent history of
pranks and trouble-making, combined with his family's glory-seeking as well as
unstable behaviour. Further, there was nothing inventive or experimental about
the clock: all he did was gut an existing clock and put it in a pencil case.

All indications are that the punishment was justified, and the family is
simply capitalizing on the incredible and racist double standards of the
western world today: muslims can do no wrong.

~~~
ZoeZoeBee
Today's media decide the story before any of the facts are known and push
whatever narrative they seem fit. Problem with this is most often when the
facts come in the subject is not wearing the halo the media first painted them
with. Ultimately the narrative falls apart and the media rarely offers a
follow up, the majority of the public goes on believing the first version of
the story they were sold

~~~
sporkwitch
I wouldn't even say first, I'd say they believe the version they _want_. It's
all about echo chambers these days, one need only look as far as the modern
(american) college campus, tumblr, facebook, twitter, etc. Anything that isn't
devout worship and support is now "harassment" and they have to flee to their
safe spaces. The mere concept of civil discourse and disagreement, together,
is intolerable to these children.

~~~
6stringmerc
A big "Yuuuuup" to this thread of rebuttals / context. I'm completely pissed
off at media entities for refusing to acknowledge the school district was
legally prevented from responding. Bringing this lawsuit is, to me, without a
doubt the worst possible thing the family could do. Now all the narratives
they could prevent from hitting the media will become matters of public
record. In my personal opinion, I don't think a jury will be sympathetic at
all - and probably quite the contrary - it's as though a lesson wasn't learned
and is being used as an opportunity for exploitation. As Hank Hill was fond of
saying, "That boy ain't right" and Karma is owed its due.

